# Ms Mercenary



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Your day has arrived:











If you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

What the hell is that?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Take a guess


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

A trans?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Wendy has changed a lot over the years! @Ms. Mercenary are you a Frosty Freak? The new strawberry is only 70g of carbs and 60g of sugar so it’s practically a health drink!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> What the hell is that?


It's DAVES DAUGHTER !

WENDY !










They put pipe cleaners in her " pig tails" to shape them.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I remember when the first Wendy's first opened here in Colorado. It was sometime in the 70s. My sister was hired to work there and all the families got to go the day before opening to eat all the food we wanted.

They probably would never anything like that today.

I worked at a Wendy's for one day in the 80s and realized it was not for me. Strange seeing how they made the chili with hamburger patties that fell apart on the grill and couldn't be used on a burger. We tossed them into an empty 5 gallon pickle bucket where they sat the whole day next to the grill.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

And ironically, the chili is probably the best thing on the menu. One day next to the grill is likely the freshest you'll find at a fast food restaurant.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Hexonxonx said:


> I worked at a Wendy's for one day in the 80s and realized it was not for me. Strange seeing how they made the chili with hamburger patties that fell apart on the grill and couldn't be used on a burger. We tossed them into an empty 5 gallon pickle bucket where they sat the whole day next to the grill.


Yeah, I noticed that. The Wendy’s chili is actually good when prepared according to the original recipe, but one day I saw these big broken chunks of overcooked patties in the chili, and the taste was strange. I never ordered the chili again.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah, I noticed that. The Wendy’s chili is actually good when prepared according to the original recipe, but one day I saw these big broken chunks of overcooked patties in the chili, and the taste was strange. I never ordered the chili again.


Lol, and that was PRE- finger incident, too 😆


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Lol, and that was PRE- finger incident, too 😆


haha I recall it was somebody’s thumb. This fat black chick tried to scam Wendy’s and got busted. The authorities proved the thumb wasn’t even cooked. The scammer got the thumb from somebody who got it off chopped off in a different work-related incident outside of Wendy’s. It still had the thumbnail attached for the right amount of “crunch.”


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Lol, and that was PRE- finger incident, too 😆


You have never heard of " FINGER FOODS " ?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> You have never heard of " FINGER FOODS " ?


I dont think Wendy's enforces the hand-washing rule.

Last time I took a piss in a Wendy's, I waited for 30 minutes for an employee to come wash my hands because the sign said employees were required to do so, but no one came.

Some companies just don't care.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I dont think Wendy's enforces the hand-washing rule.
> 
> Last time I took a piss in a Wendy's, I waited for 30 minutes for an employee to come wash my hands because the sign said employees were required to do so, but no one came.
> 
> Some companies just don't care.


They're just short handed these days.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Your day has arrived:
> 
> 
> View attachment 661465
> ...


Theyve made Wendy sexless, I wonder if Dave would approve? This world and its corporations are so EVIL an bad.

Wonder if she likes being portrayed as a sexless ******?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> Theyve made Wendy sexless, I wonder if Dave would approve? This world and its corporations are so EVIL an bad.
> 
> Wonder if she likes being portrayed as a sexless ****?


I think Wendy's got bought out by arby's along time ago. Either way, all companies lose their way eventually.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m a chocolate kinda gal.

Frankly, I hardly ever eat strawberries. I think I only had good strawberries 2 or 3 times, maybe 4 in the last 20 or so years. The varieties grown here (at least in my area) are bland, have no real strawberry taste or smell. I grow some Mara Des Bois strawberries on my porch and some Alpine varieties.

Btw same goes for tomatoes. I only buy very specific ones from a very specific farmer. I even gave him some seeds as he’s brilliant and I hate watering. I’d rather pay him to do it right.

Mass production isn’t taste-friendly. The true strawberries are a pain to grow and don’t produce as much (Mara’s everbearing though, as are the Alpines, so I nibble all through the summer - if Waldo the chipmunk doesn’t get to them first).

I’m not complaining - I’d just rather go without. 

But on a very, VERY rare occasion at a market I get stopped in my tracks by the proper smell. And there they are: smaller, round, delightful real strawberries! It’s a true joy when that happens!

If you’re in Manhattan, check out the Dag Hammerskold Plaza market. The first stand at 2nd Avenue has these once or twice a year in early June usually. Can’t miss them - the scent is ENORMOUS, the berries - small.

Also, the BEST pickling kirbys, they pick them tiny and young - at the second one over. Not just for pickling - they’re absolutely amazing fresh. Keep well, too - don’t go mushy the next day.

I would drive there, but tolls and, more importantly, parking make it prohibitive, honestly.

I know I sound pretentious, but once you have the strawberry/kirby/tomato I speak of, you’ll never look back. Trust me.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I think Wendy's got bought out by arby's along time ago. Either way, all companies lose their way eventually.


I think it depends on the owner. I have 2 in my area that do a good job. Fair warning: I customize everything, and ask for no salt on the fries (which practically guarantees fresh fries - lifehack to those who don’t know). So my criteria is how well they read instruction.

One of those two does everything picture-perfect. I kid you not - my burgers always come out beautifully, carefully put together, all even, nothing sloopping all over the place, not just slapped together. They look better than those in ads, I swear. And taste A-MAZING!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Let an old chick teach you a skill: if you want to eat out _anywhere_, just don’t think about what may be going on in the kitchen. No matter if it’s fast food or top-tier. Just roll with it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I dont think Wendy's enforces the hand-washing rule.
> 
> Last time I took a piss in a Wendy's, I waited for 30 minutes for an employee to come wash my hands because the sign said employees were required to do so, but no one came.
> 
> Some companies just don't care.


Well played. 👏👏👏👏

I know a Wendy's in NC that doesn't. I don't normally do fast food but if I do it's Wendy's. 

Stopped at one during a road trip and hit the bathroom before ordering (thank God). As I'm walking in, out of the stall comes an employee in full uniform. Walks right out the door without so much as a glance at the sink.

In the toilet were some seriously heinous skid marks. 

I did my business and got the **** out of there without ordering a thing.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

New2This said:


> Well played. 👏👏👏👏
> 
> I know a Wendy's in NC that doesn't. I don't normally do fast food but if I do it's Wendy's.
> 
> ...


🤮


----------

